# Radiologist- SitzMarker Test HELP!1



## JayCatGuy

My GI md ordered an Sitz Marker test...and I called the Radiologist, who is very far from me (to make the appt). They said you'll have to come back everyday for 5 days. I said, "so when I do come in to get the sitz markers to swallow" and they were, "No...you GI MD should've given them to you already! I just can't get this right. Then I immediately called GI, he didn't speak w/me, nor call me back all day. At this point...it's like the 3rd error he's made, just licensed 1 1/2 ago. My reg MD gave me the referral. My question is...Does anybody know of a Radiology Center that does Sitz Marker testing in Borough of Queens, New York (or even Long Island)? I called up several Radiologists and none of them ever even heard of the test. It was my understanding a simple Radiograph (XRay) was all that was needed (besides the sitz markers)? Desperate...any help, most appreciated!Can't go another 23 days w/out a BM again.


----------



## Kathleen M.

The GI doctor usually orders it, I don't know if a radiology department would set it up or give you the markers to swallow.If the doctor doesn't call back soon, I'd probably call the doctor that referred me and see if he can get a response or can send you to someone else. He should know what is going on with the doctor, he may not want to send other patients to him, but he wouldn't know if no one tells him.K.


----------



## JayCatGuy

Thanks Kathleen, And you're right I should do that. Called up again today and waited all day; no reply. I will call my MD (only thing with him is that he views this whole IBS/C, no matter how serious it's become for me and others I'm sure...sorta like a psychological trivial matter). I wrote to the AGA 2 days back and I received some referrals just a couples of hours ago, you know gotta start w/do they accept my insurance...etc...and this is extremely pressing. But, no choice. Thanks again, JayAnd you'd think if you live in NYC that...this wouldn't be a problem. Nobody knows what a Sitz Marker test is really surprised me. ...anyway....thanks again.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

> Thanks again, JayAnd you'd think if you live in NYC that...this wouldn't be a problem. Nobody knows what a Sitz Marker test is really surprised me.


Well i sure wish doctors would do more for the constipated...


----------



## postmortem

i have the same problem. i live in nyc and the doctors don't seem to know where to get the tests... like the defecagram and stuff. srsly, you'd think NYC of all places would have this stuff...


----------



## 13302

By the time I finally got someone in NYC (MANHATTAN) who understood about Sitz Markers and where and when and how-to's, it was too late...after hospitalzation, Nuclear Medicine did a Transit Study called, "Scintigraphy" which I failed so miserably that by the 96th hour, I was looking at a 1.4 geometric center of activity (norm is 6.4 at 48 hours, ready for rectum and a BM) the majority of mine was just coming out of cecum, with smal portion reaching transverse colon (but very little). The worst thing was...the GI in charge of this world renowned NYC hospital, discharged me and never told me the results. TOok me 2 months to finally get my medical records and discovered the test results. Brought them to 1 GI MD then another and finally to a surgeon as they all said, "you need that colon out and it may be even too late, as disease may have spread to small bowel"... Currently, in a bind as lost so much weight...re:developed severe urinary retention and developed a huge hernia that hurts like hell. And it's hard to get "one MD" to put the entire thing together (as also my kidneys are messed up as well)...The thing that urks me the most is that my primary care MD..."poo-pooed" on my severe constipation for 2 1/2 years and practically called me a liar when I told him, "haven't gone had a BM in 23 days and so forth"...so, stopped seeing him and went to the City...and got the latest in testing for Transit Studies, but, nobody told me, results as I stated previously. And like you said, "in nyc"...I've come to learn that it's not where you are...but "How much $$$ you have" or "how good is your insurance"...of course, it's not like that in all the cases, but, either I've been one of the most unlikely person out there or this new breed of "guppy" MD's, interested only in their "meter is ticking". Sorry for my negativity, but, I am so frustrated...and I'm faced w/all terrible choices...none of which guarantee me anything except a double surgery, a whole lotta pain and instead of re-doing the Transit Study when I'm NOT IMPACTED (which I was at the time), they just want to to "open surgery"...period. And yes, you can't get a defography in NYC anymore...although, there's 1 MD at I believe NYU that may still perform it (but, not 100% on that). BEST OF LUCK...........................Jy


----------



## SpAsMaN*

JC wrote:


> Brought them to 1 GI MD then another and finally to a surgeon as they all said, "you need that colon out and it may be even too late, as disease may have spread to small bowel"...


Never heard of constipation "spreading" to the small bowel the way you describe it.I mean how come your doctor says "it's may be too late".This is not cancer,this is motility.Have you think about MACE procedure or ileostomy?If you don't have irritation or pain you may have chronic constipation rather than IBS-C.You can check:www.ostomyland.comIf you want to discuss with removal...


----------

